# Honda EU Generator input needed



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

Considering buying 2 of the Honda EU2000i to parallel or one of the Eu3000i generators to use at deer lease. Looking for input on fuel consumption. Anyone familiar with the BERG fueling system as an auxiliary tank? I would prefer just the one 3000 unit as it will handle the load, but literature claims 20hrs at 1/4 load. Wondering if about 10hrs at 1/2 load would be accurate and if tapping fuel line for adding my own auxiliary tank is easily done??? Any first hand experience with these would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

2 EU 2000 generators on eco throttle will run about 1.5 gallons every 8 hours. At full throttle about 6 hours on that amount. I get about 32 hours out of 6 gallons of fuel running air. Making the tank to generator connection just use OMC boat tank connectors on the top of the generators. You can make your parallel cables out of 3 prong plugs and use the outlets on the generator


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I just sold my 3000 last month. I already bought the first 2000 and the companion will be arriving this week. I also bought the BERG system but I have not used any of it yet. 

I got rid of the 3000 mainly because my new RV has the 15k AC unit and although the 3000 would run it I had to do a little more power management than I cared to mess with it. I also got rid of it because of the weight (+-140lbs) It was always a struggle for my wife to help me load it.

The 3000 would burn less than a half tank (3gal) in 9 hours with no AC running.

Either way you can't go wrong with the Honda's


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

*Fuel consumption*

I don't have any experience with the BERG fuel system. Or added auxiliary fuel tanks to my generator. I simply refill mine. I did add in line fuel filters an an electronic hour meter to my generator. 
Here is my experience with the honda generator...I have the EU3000is and my RV has the 30 amp plug on it. The generator is plenty powerful to operate almost everything in the RV. With the lights, two tv's, video games, DVD players, radio, and the ac on, wer're good. 
We can run on a full tank of fuel (3.4 gallons) about 14-16 hours (sometimes longer) on a hot muggy night and be very comfortable inside. The generator will cycle (hi/low rpm's) because we have the "Eco throttle" turned on. So fuel consumption is low. When the "Eco throttle" turned off, the generator will stay at the higher rpm's and will go through fuel faster - I don't know how fast because the only time we have the "Eco throttle" turned off is when we start the generator to warm up the engine - for about five minutes. Then we turn the "Eco throttle" on (to save fuel).
Power management, that's another story.
If we turn on the microwave with the air conditioner on, and other items on, we will overload the generator and it will stop producing power until we push the reset button. Sometimes we have to turn it of to get it to reset. We have to manage which of these two items is more important at the time (that depends on whether we are more hungry or hot)
On a cold night, with the heater on, we can run the microwave and all the lights and all other items and we are good. We have ran the generator almost 17 hours on one tank of fuel - "Eco throttle" turned on too!
I love this generator, we made a wheel kit with 8" pneumatic tires for this generator because I felt the honda wheel kit wheels were way too small for any places we go, beach, woods, deer lease. We wanted to make sure we could roll it wherever we went.
It is heavy for its size, and cost more than others generators that produce the same wattage, but the pros versus cons are definitely worth having it. I have owned my generator for over 6 years and is as reliable today as it was when I first bought it. Maintenance per the hours is the key, so get an hour meter whichever way you go.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Where have yall found to be the best ( cheapest ) place to buy these Honda generators? How much should I expect to pay for each of these models? Thanks.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

Buckerup said:


> Where have yall found to be the best ( cheapest ) place to buy these Honda generators? How much should I expect to pay for each of these models? Thanks.


I bought my EU3000Is at Northern tools. Regular price (in 2008) was around $1,999, same as it is now. It was on sale for $1,750, then received an additional discount for opening a line of credit with them, so I saved another 5 or 10%. This was around Black Friday or Christmas time. I don think they are doing the discount for getting a credit card anymore, but you can ask.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Buckerup said:


> Where have yall found to be the best ( cheapest ) place to buy these Honda generators? How much should I expect to pay for each of these models? Thanks.


Wise Sales is where I buy mine, cheap prices, no sales tax and free shipping.

http://www.wisesales.com/


----------



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks to all for the good info....i think 3000 will be my choice.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Of you have not bought yet look at the Kohler eq line. They are new but have a considerable discount running through the end of the month. If you see one that will fit the bill I'll get you the dealer reps number to big direct.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Take a look at the Yamaha offerings too. I replaced my Honda 2000 with a Yamaha 2000. The features sold me and I haven't looked back. Fuel shutoff without turning gen off, gas gauge that works, etc. I fixed up a boat gas tank for a lot cheaper than buying the BERG system. I already had a bunch of Yamaha fittings for my outboard. One thing the Honda does have over the Yammy is that it has a fuel pump. Yamaha just uses gravity feed. So my long run tank needs to be set higher than the gen so it siphons. With a Honda, the tank could be at the same level.

Wise Sales is the place to buy unless you have discounts elsewhere. They usually ship for free.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

My Yamaha 2400is is great except for one thing. It has a shoddy fuel filter. I had to install an improvised aftermarket filter otherwise after every 50 to 60 hours carb would malfunction. Does the Honda have a good fuel filter?


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

10 years of use on my Honda EU2000's and no issues with fuel filter. I change the oil every time I use them. That's all I have done and run them hard. Best little generator I have ever seen. I used this set up many summer nights and love how portable they are.


----------

